# 3rd to 2nd at 6000 rpm



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

I was driving my friends beater car('92 stanza)...was in 3rd gear at 6000 rpm,went to shift in 4th,,slipped in 2nd instead.Hit cut off for about 2 seconds,pressed the clutch stuck it in 5th.When I looked behind me there was a HUGE amount of smoke comin out of the exaust...At the end we turned the key just to see...and the engine turned over but wouldn't start(of course).Also it smelled like presstone.

Would this no doubt be a blown engine?Or could it possibly be less severe?


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

What color was the smoke? You may have blown the head gasket.


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

de2r said:


> What color was the smoke? You may have blown the head gasket.



It was white smoke,and a shit load of it.The owner of the car just sent me an e-mail this morning sayin it's prob. just the timing chain that jumped a gear.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

White smoke indicates coolant. You said you smelled coolant after the drive. I would bet you probably blew the head gasket.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

do a compression check on the engine. you definitely broke something major. possible you even cracked the head because of the ~9,000rpm you hit...


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah, I checked the chain and everything is fine there. I borrowed a compression tester and I'm going to check it once the rain let's up.
Shortly after I had changed the engine the last time that happened, the compression was 175, 175, 175, 175. Amazing. Nissan spec on the money.

Anyway, I thought you said you were doing 130kph in 3rd? 6000 rpms is more like 155 right?


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Kurt said:


> Yeah, I checked the chain and everything is fine there. I borrowed a compression tester and I'm going to check it once the rain let's up.
> Shortly after I had changed the engine the last time that happened, the compression was 175, 175, 175, 175. Amazing. Nissan spec on the money.
> 
> Anyway, I thought you said you were doing 130kph in 3rd? 6000 rpms is more like 155 right?



No,I remember I told you I was at 6000rpm when I went to shift in 4th.I wasn't looking at the speed I was going.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

So I took the plugs out today, only to find out that they were smashed by the pistons. All except no.2 cylinder.

I'm gonna remove the head and see what kind of damage there is.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ouch, that sucks man!


----------

